# Halloween Party Pics!



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

This years party was by far our most successful of all the ones we have hosted. 120+ guests, wonderful job by our caterer, the character artist was a huge hit with the guests, and as always our strolling magician mistified all the guests. We already have people asking how we will top this party next year! And we are already thinking about it! By the way that is my wife and I as Frankenstein & his Bride! We had a blast!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

looks like fun!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I love the _Up_ costumes!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, that sounds amazing! I wish I could host a party as successful as yours. Or at least get invited to one.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

awesome costumes!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Consider yourself invited next year HexMe, if you don't mind the drive! Happy Halloween!!! lol!!!


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Love the strolling magician - great pics!


----------



## goingoverboard (Oct 3, 2012)

I wish my friends were that awesome!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

looks like a great party!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

That Frankenstein costume is awesome!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you all my Halloween friends! Hope everyone has a great Halloween time tonight!!!


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Where do you host your party where you can have 120+ guests? Do you foot the bill for everything or do guests contribute? Looks like it was a great time!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

We rent different venues for our party. In the past we actually rented a castle ( Castle McCulloch, Jamestown, NC ), this year we rented a place called Magnolia Manor, ( Colfax, NC ) which is a huge southern mansion. Both of these venues do a lot of weddings, and social events. And yes, we take care of the entire event. We don't want our friends to have to contribute to an event that we host. It is our one big event of the year, so we plan for it the whole year leading up to the day it takes place. We're already thinking about next year's party! Thanks for all the compliments friends. Like you all, we do love Halloween!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the invite, Edward! Where in N.C. are you? My husband and I have our house on the market right now and we're hoping to move to the Raleigh area as soon as it sells, so the drive might not be so bad after all!


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome costumes!!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey HexMe, we're in High Point, about 1.5 hours from Raleigh. Let us know if you do make the move, we'll put you on the guest list! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

More to come , but these are some good times that were had by all at our party on the 27th. We had about 50 people there. You probably can't see me, but in the group photo, I am squished underneath the other four people in the photo. The handsome guy in the bowler is my other half


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like your guest were enjoying themselves on Saturday!! Have a great Halloween night tonight !!


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Edward, it sounds amazing! I'm curious... how long have you been hosting an annual party? Do you decorate extensively at each venue you choose for your party? I have toyed with the idea of having our party somewhere other than our home. Have you ever thought of renting a photo booth? Just an idea for your party next year, as they're pretty popular around here but a bit too expensive for my party. I imagine with the size of your party it would be a big hit.  Happy Halloween... 



Edward said:


> We rent different venues for our party. In the past we actually rented a castle ( Castle McCulloch, Jamestown, NC ), this year we rented a place called Magnolia Manor, ( Colfax, NC ) which is a huge southern mansion. Both of these venues do a lot of weddings, and social events. And yes, we take care of the entire event. We don't want our friends to have to contribute to an event that we host. It is our one big event of the year, so we plan for it the whole year leading up to the day it takes place. We're already thinking about next year's party! Thanks for all the compliments friends. Like you all, we do love Halloween!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

We have been hosting parties since 1993. Only in the last 3 or 4 years though have the parties grown to the size they are now. Earlier we kept them much smaller. We considered a photo booth this year, however we felt like the character artist would bring a more period feel to our party, as well as the strolling magician. Both were a huge hit. We do some of the decorating and our caterer does some as well. All together it usually is pretty extensive, but well worth it. Thanks for the suggestions though! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## crobin (Jun 14, 2012)

AthenaHM said:


> View attachment 140938
> View attachment 140941
> View attachment 140949
> More to come , but these are some good times that were had by all at our party on the 27th. We had about 50 people there. You probably can't see me, but in the group photo, I am squished underneath the other four people in the photo. The handsome guy in the bowler is my other half


Love the Captain Morgan pose in the first pic! Just wrote an article about the real Henry Morgan, he was quite a pirate! (Or privateer, to be more precise...)


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Edward said:


> Looks like your guest were enjoying themselves on Saturday!! Have a great Halloween night tonight !!


Thanks Edward, I hope your Halloween was great! Here is a link to the album I posted with a few other pictures

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/athenahm-albums-2012-halloween-party.html


----------



## toyjunkie (Oct 18, 2008)

Greetings neighbor Edward. I live in Rural Hall myself, just a few minutes north of Winston-Salem. Looks like you guys really had a great time. I've driven by Magnolia Manor many, many times on my way to Greensboro and it is a great place for any kind of event. I don't know how much you know about the history of the place, but the facility has only been there for a few years. It was actually designed and built to resemble an old southern plantation because of the trees that were already on the land. The trees were growing in a semi-circle as if somone had planted them to line a driveway, but there was never any record of anything having been built there. I still remember how things looked before Magnolia was built; almost as if it were just waiting for someone or something to bring it to life. Below is a link to their site for anyone wishing to see what Magnolia looks like today.

http://www.magnolia-manor.com/


----------

